# Rails and Stiles calculator



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anybody know of a way to figure the proper size of your rails and stiles for cabinet doors?

I was wondering if there is some formula or even an online calculator, whereby you input the size of your doors, and it will tell you how wide to make your rails and stiles. I want to be sure of that size, so that my doors will look good proportionately.

My door dimensions are going to be, 13 1/4" x 34"

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-29-raising-arizona/


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Tom, Jerry posted one yesterday.

Jamie


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry Tom here is the Link to Jerry's article.
Go down the page for the link.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/22593


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://bing.search.sympatico.ca/?q=Rails%20and%20Stiles%20calculator&mkt=en-ca&setLang=en-CA


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

Look here
http://www.allwoodwork.com/Links/freesoftware.htm


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like a common problem Tom. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not going to be doing raised panel doors, just frame and panel.

I was wondering how you figure how wide your material (stiles / rails) should be in proportion to your door size. Like, should they be 2" wide or 2.5" wide.

If you are making a small cabinet, you would not make your rails and stiles as wide as you would for a larger cabinet. What is the method to figure out the width of your stiles and rails?

Thanks


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Comes down to personal taste Tom. I'd make a mock up of cardboard or scrap wood and take a look. I always shy away from, "This is the standard and it MUST be this way." Some strips of cardboard laid over your panel material would give a real close picture of the end product. Hope this helps, BTKS


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Tom if you're doing a set let say for a kitchen or a bathroom make them all the same size no matter the size of the doors, standard is 2" 
Now if you're doing a small cabinet by itself with small door you can go with a smaller size than 2".


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

GMman, Jamie, Bill Davis, Grumpy, and BTKS,

Much thanks to each of you for your comments and very helpful "tech support."

I do believe my question has been very adequately answered. I have all the info here and more!

The spreadsheet is very nice, and if I ever do the raised panel doors someday, it will surely come in handy.

I really do appreciate all of your help.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not sure there's a "standard" size. I used to order doors from manufacturers and one had a "standard" size of 2&1/4" while another had a "standard" of 2&1/2". When I started making my own doors, I opted for 2&1/4" just because I thought it looked the best…


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

That's what my kitchen cabinets are - 2 1/4."

I guess I figured that somebody would have come up with an equation somewhere along the line, and that whether you were making a small cabinet or a big wall unit, there was a certain "proportion" that made them look their best. I guess that there really isn't.

I'm with you though on the 2 1/4" size. I think that would look the best.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Tom;

Good to see you on here!

Therer really is no right and wrong here, at least to say using standards won't let you down.

For most doors we use 2 1/4" stiles and top rails. The bottom rail we'll make 2 1/2".

This is not set in stone, but we almost always make the bottom rail slightly larger.

Have fun;

Lee


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

It's good to hear from you, Lee! Thanks for weighing in on this. I'll take your tip and make my bottom rail a little bigger as well.

I knew I could get some good advice here. You guys never let me down!


----------

